# || Yocla Designs || Now offering illustrations!



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

*YOCLA DESIGNS || Book covers by Clarissa *​

After much talk and thought about it, I've finally decided to collaborate with my awesome artist friend, Henrik Rosenborg, to provide illustrations to authors! I frequently get asked if I provide illustrations and now I can proudly say my business does.

Check out some of Henrik's Awesome work here!































You can check out more of his artworks on my website here.​


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

POST DELETED


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

I have more premades up this week! This makes the available number of premades *44*. Almost halfway there of hitting my target of over 100


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

You do lovely work and I've bookmarked you.  Great premades!


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

JeanneM said:


> You do lovely work and I've bookmarked you. Great premades!


Thank you!


----------



## Weirdling (Jun 25, 2011)

The _Blood Destiny_ ones are gorgeous. The images are great, there is something going on top and bottom to keep the eye interested, and they look branded. Well done.

Jodi


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

I wanted to mention Clarissa just finished a cover for me and she did an amazing job! She was also sooo patient despite how annoying I was!


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow, beautiful work. Bookmarked!

I'm also assuming you're open to possibly converting purchases of either premades or front covers to full 6x9's for an additional fee (i.e. the 6x9 purchased sometime after the original work was done).

Thanks!


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

dotx said:


> I wanted to mention Clarissa just finished a cover for me and she did an amazing job! She was also sooo patient despite how annoying I was!


I think we worked well together  You weren't as annoying as you think you were and the tweaks weren't much of a problem so no worries!



> I'm also assuming you're open to possibly converting purchases of either premades or front covers to full 6x9's for an additional fee (i.e. the 6x9 purchased sometime after the original work was done).


 Yes I do if requested


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Clarissa recently designed a new cover for my fourth Templar Chronicles novel which I am extremely happy with (see below). She was a pleasure to work with - personable, happy to take direction and offer suggestions, quick to deliver as we worked through the various iterations. I will definitely be using her services again.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome cover, Jnassise


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow those are some really gorgeous covers and definitely a steal at that price.


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks Anya!


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

The Dark Rayne said:


> Wow those are some really gorgeous covers and definitely a steal at that price.


Haha thanks! I stalk your artwork sometimes. Your photomanipulations are mind-blowing! I always wonder how you get the hair so soft >.>


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

ClariiY said:


> Haha thanks! I stalk your artwork sometimes. Your photomanipulations are mind-blowing! I always wonder how you get the hair so soft >.>


Thanks Clarissa!  I have a tutorial for hair manipulation if you are interested in seeing how I do them http://thedarkrayne.deviantart.com/art/Manipulating-Hair-324439078


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful work. I have you bookmarked


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

The Dark Rayne said:


> Thanks Clarissa!  I have a tutorial for hair manipulation if you are interested in seeing how I do them http://thedarkrayne.deviantart.com/art/Manipulating-Hair-324439078


Wow! Thanks, this might come in handy in the future


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry about the lack of premades this week! There has been something wrong with the server that prevented me from editing the website. Plus, I'm focusing a bit more on custom covers.

There's been an ongoing discount for custom trilogies, but I haven't mentioned it much.
For *three similar themed books*, the prices are as such:

*135 dollars *for ebook covers, reduced from 150 dollars [$45 for one cover]
*220 dollars* for full wraparound covers, reduced from 250 dollars [$73 dollars for one cover]

To order, send a query through the 'contact' tab on my website.


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, you have just grown by leaps and bounds since you first started posting. Kudos on the beautiful work! You've definitely done some of the nicest stuff I've seen on the boards.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Keri Knutson said:


> Wow, you have just grown by leaps and bounds since you first started posting. Kudos on the beautiful work! You've definitely done some of the nicest stuff I've seen on the boards.


Thank you so much for the compliment 
Have I growned much? I'd like to think so!


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Images removed due to load time.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazing. I have a story that I've been working on for a while, and I can't seem to find the cover style I'm looking for. Yours seem to be perfect. I'll be sure to contact you as soon as I am finished writing. I sure hope you don't mind making serial killer covers.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

David Scroggins said:


> Amazing. I have a story that I've been working on for a while, and I can't seem to find the cover style I'm looking for. Yours seem to be perfect. I'll be sure to contact you as soon as I am finished writing. I sure hope you don't mind making serial killer covers.


Nope! I like making serial killer covers haha  (does that sound weirdd?)


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey guys!
I'm back from Australia and making covers again 
There's a second premade sale now--$28 for each cover.
I've been working more on customs, so I haven't added much, but my schedule is a little more free now so hopefully, I'll add more premades soon.

Happy Easter!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Nice work! Bookmarked for future releases 

EDIT: I didn't think to ask before. Are your covers digital only or do you make them for paperback too? I would always need both.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

markecooper said:


> Nice work! Bookmarked for future releases
> 
> EDIT: I didn't think to ask before. Are your covers digital only or do you make them for paperback too? I would always need both.


Thanks Mark!
I make them for paperback too with an extra 15 dollars for spine and back, but the resolution will have to be slightly lowered from 300dpi for my premade covers since I make them at 1600x2400pixels . The resolution won't go below 150dpi though, which is what a printer finds acceptable.
Have I answered your questions?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

ClariiY said:


> Thanks Mark!
> I make them for paperback too with an extra 15 dollars for spine and back, but the resolution will have to be slightly lowered from 300dpi for my premade covers since I make them at 1600x2400pixels . The resolution won't go below 150dpi though, which is what a printer finds acceptable.
> Have I answered your questions?


Yes, but I would dispute the 150dpi. I recall when I last used Lightning Source, and I think Create Space is the same, that 300dpi is required. here is the section from createspace:

Images
Images may be CMYK or RGB color. All images should be sized at 100%, flattened to one layer and placed in your document at a minimum resolution of 300 DPI.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

markecooper said:


> Yes, but I would dispute the 150dpi. I recall when I last used Lightning Source, and I think Create Space is the same, that 300dpi is required. I can check that, but it's in my head and I think it's right.


Well for normal prints, 150dpi is okay. I read a few articles on that (my source: http://www.have-camera-will-travel.com/field_reports/the_300_dpi_print_myth.html), though CreateSpace did say that 300dpi is the preferred resolution. I never read that it's the minimum though.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

ClariiY said:


> Well for normal prints, 150dpi is okay. I read a few articles on that (my source: http://www.have-camera-will-travel.com/field_reports/the_300_dpi_print_myth.html), though CreateSpace did say that 300dpi is the preferred resolution. I never read that it's the minimum though.


Here is the source from within my dashboard at CS. https://www.createspace.com/Products/Book/CoverPDF.jsp I have your pages bookmarked for future books.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

markecooper said:


> Here is the source from within my dashboard at CS. https://www.createspace.com/Products/Book/CoverPDF.jsp I have your pages bookmarked for future books.


Ack. I should have read closer ._.
Guess all my new premades shall be made at 2000x3000pixels then. That's a bummer :/ Making it at 300dpi now would make things all icky and stretched out.


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow, you made so much more Clarissa! I didn't even know you had that many pre-mades  I agree with the 300DPI dispute in this thread: CS even rejects the interior of the book if it contains images at less than 300 DPI. So the same thing goes for book covers. 
Still very happy with my pre-made book cover that I bought a week ago. I'll be sure to credit you when the book comes out (probably late 2014, early 2015, so don't hold your breath  )


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

Clarissa is an amazing cover artist, as indicated by all three book covers in my signature.   She was oh, so patient with my incessant requests and always finished things up exactly when she said she would.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Some great covers there - bookmarked for the day i'm not broke and also saving for a wedding


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Those are awesome, I'll be in touch!


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments guys!


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Great stuff! Bookmarked.  
Planning to re-do a few covers soon...


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

FREE PREMADE COVER GIVEAWAY
I'm giving away one free premade. The first person that answers this question can get any available premade cover they want from my website for free!

Here the question:
Which movie poster does this image belong to?









I hope it's not too easy, or too tricky either. More of the image will be revealed if nobody guesses correctly (assuming that people try to guess).


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Snow White and the Huntsman?


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

dotx said:


> Snow White and the Huntsman?


Wow >.> Right on the first try?
Which cover would you like?


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

ClariiY said:


> Wow >.> Right on the first try?
> Which cover would you like?


YAY! 
Actually, at first I thought it was Book of Eli or Van Helsing. The only reason I guessed right is because I watched Snowhite a couple of weeks ago and I remembered the poster 

I'll take a look at your covers and pick one.
Thanks!


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

SALES!  Check out www.bookcoversale.com for more information.

CUSTOM COVER SALE
All custom cover prices have been reduced to old standard prices for a limited amount of time!
Ebook cover-$50 UP:$65
Print cover-$85 UP:$95
PACKAGE DEALS:
3 similar themed ebook covers: $135 UP:$175
3 similar themed print covers: $220 UP: 265

PREMADE COVER SALE
The premade sale has been extended for another 10 more days!
Ends: 20 April


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

*PREMADES*
Have something in mind but can't find it here? 
Send me a PM or message on my website, and the next new covers might have the image you're searching for.

24 New Premades--hope you like some of them  Visit my website to view over a hundred premades!​


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

I can't say it enough...Clarissa is an AMAZING cover designer. She designed all the covers in my Sig and a couple more that I haven't had time to upload as yet.  She's patient and considerate of any changes you might need her to make and always on time in delivering the results she promised. Her rates are excellent as well. She's awesome to work with and I can't recommend her enough!


----------



## Duane Gundrum (Apr 5, 2011)

Fictionista said:


> I can't say it enough...Clarissa is an AMAZING cover designer. She designed all the covers in my Sig and a couple more that I haven't had time to upload as yet. She's patient and considerate of any changes you might need her to make and always on time in delivering the results she promised. Her rates are excellent as well. She's awesome to work with and I can't recommend her enough!


I'm in agreement here. I've used her to design a series I will be releasing in the next few months (or at least the first of three). She was quick, professional and presented exactly the atmosphere I was seeking. I also had her redesign a cover of mine (you can see it in my sig) for Thompson's Bounty, taking a concept I designed first and then enhancing it with the magic that she does. Everyone told me I didn't need to have any work done on the cover I designed, but when I showed them what she did with it, they immediately said, yep, that was worth the update.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

@Fictionista
@sarbonn

Thank you so much for the recommendations! I'm flattered and really glad that you were happy with the covers


----------



## KCHawkings (Jul 20, 2011)

These are fab!
Just emailed about one.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

I have more 15 premades to offer.
Custom cover sale ends in just over a week. 
Visit www.bookcoversale.com for more premades and information.​


----------



## AshRonin (May 5, 2013)

Hey, some really awesome designs. I will be bookmarking you for future use. I love that you have pricing for people with series.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

AshRonin said:


> Hey, some really awesome designs. I will be bookmarking you for future use. I love that you have pricing for people with series.


Thanks! Well with series, branding is tricky at first but after which, things go more smoothly for the rest of the covers, especially after the common theme is established. This explains the lower price


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

The custom cover sale has been extended to the end of this month.
13 premades have been added! Grab them while they're hot [pun intended]


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

The cover sale ends in just 3 days! 
After that, prices will return to normal.

Just a quick notice, I will be away from 23 June to 20 July due to personal reasons. I will stop accepting all custom orders by 14 June. Premades will still be available then  I've been pretty busy with custom orders so no premades now, but I'll be sure to add more this week!


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

*ANOTHER PREMADE COVER GIVEAWAY!*

_All you have to do is guess the *name of the book* and *its author*:_
-the author is deceased and lived over 9 decades
-his last name ends with 'Y'
-the book is a literary classic
-its main character is married and his first name starts with 'G'
-a dystopian science fiction
-the novel was published 60 years ago in 1953
-A movie adaptation was made
​
Here are the newer premades just uploaded onto my site over the past few days:


----------



## jsparks (May 18, 2013)

Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury?

Your covers are all beautiful, by the way. Even if I don't win, I think I'll want one in the future


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

jsparks said:


> Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury?
> 
> Your covers are all beautiful, by the way. Even if I don't win, I think I'll want one in the future


Yay! Correct!
One free cover for you  How shall we discuss the details? You can drop me a mail at [email protected]
Any particular cover you're interested in?


----------



## jsparks (May 18, 2013)

Yay! 

I don't suppose you're planning to add anything with storm clouds and/or handsome guys to your collection of premades in the near future? 
If not, I'll look around for a bit yet and drop you a mail when I've decided. 

(I'm always like "Oh, this is nice." and then your website goes: "Sold!" in my face XD )


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

jsparks said:


> Yay!
> 
> I don't suppose you're planning to add anything with storm clouds and/or handsome guys to your collection of premades in the near future?
> If not, I'll look around for a bit yet and drop you a mail when I've decided.
> ...


Actually I saw your thumbnail today and thought 'Hm, some ladies might like covers with hot sexy abs on them'. Then I went and download 5 sexy abs from shutterstock haha! It'll come up in a few hours after I'm done with some customs. Cheers!


----------



## jsparks (May 18, 2013)

ClariiY said:


> Actually I saw your thumbnail today and thought 'Hm, some ladies might like covers with hot sexy abs on them'. Then I went and download 5 sexy abs from shutterstock haha! It'll come up in a few hours after I'm done with some customs. Cheers!


They're all gorgeous! 
Actually, did someone snag the Top Man one yet?


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Nope ^^ Drop me the details by email or the contact tab from my website and I'll deliver the cover to your mailbox by today.


----------



## jsparks (May 18, 2013)

Bumping this thread up to say that by now I've received my cover from ClariiY (she was very fast actually.) It turned out gorgeous and I'm looking forward to actually writing the book up and putting it in my sig!  

I've already reccommended her to my friends and now I'm reccommending her to you guys. Her prices are a steal for what you get.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All! 

I've been pretty absent from KBoards lately. Now I'm back! I have less pre-mades now since I'm not working on them so much. Because I'm starting up a new website layout soon, I'll be re-doing my pre-made section for easier organization. I thought to get rid of my pre-made covers first, but why let them go to waste? 
All the pre-mades on my website are available for free, as long as they haven't been taken by another person. 
To get one, go to my 'contact' tab with the name of the pre-made, title, pen name, and subtitle (if any) of your book. You can also opt to email me at [email protected] if you'd prefer. 

Wishing all of you an early Christmas!

Edit: I forgot to add that all the cover sets are available for free too


----------



## 90daysnovel (Apr 30, 2012)

Some of those pre-mades are spectacular - you're one talented lady, and generous too. You'll be inundated with takers in no time.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

The last cover you made for me got lots of comments about how nice it was. All Romance picked up the book and featured it in its hump day specials email and they commented on the cover too. 

I was going to revamp some covers in the new year so I've sent you a message.


----------



## Zoe York (May 12, 2013)

Very cool Christmas present, thank you! Now I need to take this story from outline to an actual book.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Super generous of you, I will check and see if there is one to match my upcoming stories


----------



## Faye Hunter (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow, great offer! I sent in my request.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

This is my cover artist, of whom I am well pleased. I simply adore her. She is professional and always keeps her promises.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you! I snatched up two book covers!


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

Super generous of you! Your covers are gorgeous!


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

I want to cry... Your covers are awesome, but none are suitable for my stories. But one of your older covers on the first page of this thread would have been good.

Heck, I'm just going to go ahead and cry   Then go through the covers again to see if can convince myself that one would work.


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

SarahCarter said:


> I want to cry... Your covers are awesome, but none are suitable for my stories...


And the ones that are suitable for my stories are SOLD


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

Sent you an email (the contact page wouldn't send my message). They might be taken by now, but thanks eitherway.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Clarissa designed the cover in my signature (City of the Fallen). Sent you an email!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Beautiful covers at a beautiful price. I wish I had a story in my head for one of the covers. I hope your kindness is paid back with future sales, it's a good thing what you're doing for the holidays.


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Clarissa,

You're covers are fantastic. Can't see any readers bypassing books dressed in such fine attire.

Do you do non-fiction book covers? I've got a religious non-fiction piece I'm hoping to publish sometime next year. It needs a cover that will get the attention of readers, and you seem like the perfect candidate (skill and price wise) to do it justice.

Either way, good luck to you in your endeavor to make books look their best.


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Is there a cap per pen name? 
Emailed a request, but would like to send in more in case I've missed the boat for those!


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Mr. RAD said:


> Hi Clarissa,
> 
> Do you do non-fiction book covers? I've got a religious non-fiction piece I'm hoping to publish sometime next year. It needs a cover that will get the attention of readers, and you seem like the perfect candidate (skill and price wise) to do it justice.


Hi! I do all kinds of covers. I've done a few pieces of non-fiction, but I have yet to upload them on my site. You can drop me a mail or a message on my contact tab and I can send you my non-fiction samples 



 poisonarrowpubs said:


> Is there a cap per pen name?
> Emailed a request, but would like to send in more in case I've missed the boat for those!


No, there isn't a cap. You can send in more if you want.

And sorry for the late response! Thanks for all your nice comments guys!

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY gorgeous!  Bookmarked!


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

KateDanley said:


> ABSOLUTELY gorgeous! Bookmarked!


Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2013)

What a great deal - thank you so much!  I think people should really take you up on this, even if they don't have anything.  I mean, why not put out a short little $0.99 novella if nothing else?  Could really create some extra exposure.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Your site won't come up over this "free" internet at the hotel I am at - to graphics heavy I guess - but just wanted to say thats pretty awesome of you to do a FREE sale! On behalf of starving authors everywhere, I thank you!


----------



## melissafmiller (Feb 17, 2011)

This thread caught my eye this morning, so I'm just popping in to say that Clarissa has done the covers in my sig line, as well as several more, and she has been a consummate pro and a delight to work with each and every time!

Off to wrap presents---Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it, and a happy, prosperous 2014 to everyone.


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

In the end I couldn't resist getting one of those lovely shiny covers, so I ordered one for a story I haven't even started yet. Love it


----------



## NoreenM (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi 

Just to say Clarissa did me a perfect cover. Now I just have to finish the book. 

Thanks

Noreen


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

I was going to get some covers revamped next year, the last of the ones I made for myself when I was starting out. Clarissa had the perfect covers. Always a pleasure to deal with too.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

* New website! *​

Hi all! I've decided to shift to a new website, http://yocladesigns.com. The old website, bookcoversale.com, was mainly an experimental thing I set up to test out the whole professional book cover thing. Now, I can proudly say that I've crawled out my baby stage after making hundreds more covers. The new website features more pages and pre-made covers. There aren't many pre-made covers because as many of you know, I've given away all of my old ones to start over. Many more will be added the following days, so be sure to check back though!

Here are a few of my current favorite pre-mades. They won't stay favorites for long though since more are coming soon haha. 











































You can look for more at the site!

This is an incredibly new website, so I'm not sure how authors will react to it. I'd love to have some feedback on the new layout and you feel about it, please !

Also, thank you for all the wonderful comments and reviews guys!​


----------



## Island Lady (Dec 1, 2013)

Clarissa, just wanted say you have some beautiful designs (and I've bookmarked your covers for future reference)


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah! I have been waiting for this since you did that free day. I knew if you were doing that, something big was on the horizon. I miss your designs.


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Love your new site Clarissa  Especially the section where you put an example of your old cover art, its always cool to see how far designers get from where they started!


----------



## Key (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you for the free covers!!!   I'm hoping to publish the first story soon, and to write a great story for the second cover.  It was very nice of you, and I like the look of your new site a lot, too!


----------



## Aya Ling (Nov 21, 2012)

Just wanted to say that Clarissa does great work, responds super fast, and a pleasure to work with. She did my _Girl with Flying Weapons_ cover in my sig


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

Clarissa does good work. I love the cover she's doing for me. An absolute dream to work with as well.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Seems like the new layout isn't too bad. I was so worried about it >.< 

@Aya Ling haha your cover was really fun to work with! Thanks for the opportunity. I hardly go back to my Asian roots these days, except for Chinese New Year, and the food.

@Key, no problem! Glad they are of help 
@Yoly I was kind of ambivalent about adding them up. P.S. the one direction and bieber stuffs weren't me, they were requests! I'm not a 1D fangirl!--that's why I was ambivalent LOL
@Island Lady Thank you very much!


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Here are some custom covers I finished in the last couple of weeks. I'm quite happy with them!






























More pre-made covers have been added this week, including an entirely new horror section and more in every other section, although I focused a bit much on romance and thrillers.




















































*Pre-made covers are going off at $30 until the end of this January  Plus, if you tell me that you've ordered from kboards, I'll throw in a free 3D cover. I'm starting to get a little lost on pre-mades though. If there's more of a certain genre you'd like to see, drop me a message on my website and I'll focus more on it for the next batch!*


----------



## crashaddict (Mar 27, 2013)

I love those Beautiful Monsters covers. These are GOOD.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Clarissa, your covers give me total design envy. Need to up my game! 

Rue


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

Clarissa is amazing, incredibly affordable, and fast! And nice! I kind of want to hoard all her talent for myself, but sharing is caring, right?


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Woah! Clarissa, those beautiful monsters covers are incredible!! Your work is awesome!


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

I also have to sing Clarissa's praises. She made a cover for my novella, _Bloody_, back in late November or early December and it's so slick - now I just need to write the story, lol.

Clarissa, your stuff was good before, but you have definitely stepped your game up since then. I'm so impressed and I know who I'll be contacting when I need some customs made for my two Urban Fantasy series.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

Those beautiful monster covers are absolutely ridiculous! And I mean that in the best way possible. I'm going to be commissioning some covers in a few weeks.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

I LOVE the Beautiful Monsters covers!


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry about the stark lack of pre-made covers this week! I promise that more will the added during the next couple of days  Watch out for the 'romance' and 'science fiction' sections!


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

And YOU keep on an eye on your inbox in the next 7 days


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

K.B. Nelson said:


> And YOU keep on an eye on your inbox in the next 7 days


Haha okay, yes ma'am!


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

We be watchin'!


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

I have not consented to the new Terms of Service, which were implemented without any announcement and without the ability to accept or reject them. My continued participation on the forum is related only to addressing this issue and cannot be construed as implied consent.  9/21/2018


----------



## Key (Jan 6, 2014)

It's gorgeous and sweet!!!


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Serena, that's such an awesome cover!


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm in the process of working with Clarissa at Yocla and she has been fantastic. I can't wait to share the cover she has created with the world.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

My cover for Echoes of the Fallen is so beautiful. I can't wait until I get that book finished and published!


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi everyone! Can't believe that I haven't updated since February. I hope that it went well for all of you  
Here are some covers that I like, done last month:






























My pre-made section is beginning to look a bit empty. I uploaded 12 more today! Mainly fantasy this time with a dabble of romance/erotica.

I have an important announcement to make:
_Prices will be increased starting next Monday, 11th March. Ebook front covers will be $95 instead of $75, but addition of spine and back is still an additional $25 like before. Packages, such as the series package I had before will be reintroduced though. Raising prices always makes me nervous, but I haven't been able to cope with the demand lately. Thank you kboards for all your wonderful support and letting me come this far _


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

ClariiY said:


> I have an important announcement to make:
> _Prices will be increased starting next Monday, 11th March. Ebook front covers will be $95 instead of $75, but addition of spine and back is still an additional $25 like before. Packages, such as the series package I had before will be reintroduced though. Raising prices always makes me nervous, but I haven't been able to cope with the demand lately. Thank you kboards for all your wonderful support and letting me come this far
> _


_

Excellent work! Those covers look amazing. Question: the additional $25 for spine and back, is that to have a print cover for CreateSpace in addition to the ebook cover? Or is that priced differently? Thanks!_


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Alan Petersen said:


> Excellent work! Those covers look amazing. Question: the additional $25 for spine and back, is that to have a print cover for CreateSpace in addition to the ebook cover? Or is that priced differently? Thanks!


Thanks for asking! Yes, the pricing is as you say, the additional spine and back is for print cover for CreateSpace, or other print-on-demand vendors you may be using


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

Clarissa did this one for me. Love it.










By the way, Clarissa, I'll be contacting you soon about the Createspace cover for this.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I picked up this pre-made from Clarissa and couldn't be happier! Upgraded to the wrap-around paperback, too, and it is gorgeous. HIGHLY recommend!


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Patrick Szabo said:


> Clarissa did this one for me. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to it!  That cover is featured on my front page ^^



KateDanley said:


> I picked up this pre-made from Clarissa and couldn't be happier! Upgraded to the wrap-around paperback, too, and it is gorgeous. HIGHLY recommend!


Happy that you like it Kate! Thank you for your recommendation!!


----------



## Wyatt North (Jan 2, 2012)

Clarissa is simply AMAZING! She did a cover for me and my writing partner. She's our go-to for all new designs, and she's an absolute pleasure to work with!










Wyatt + Dan


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

April fools! Okay I didn't trick anybody with anything. 
After having a brainstorm and figuring out that erotica sells (note: sarcasm), I decided to create a ton of erotica pre-made covers. Like a TON. 
Okay not that many--35 to be exact. But in relation to how many covers I had at my pre-made section before, which was about 36, that's a double in numbers! Haha. Here's a preview: 








Find more at my website 

If you tell me you're from kboards, the pre-mades will be going for $30 each instead of $35. Just for today though, since it's April Fools.


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

ClariiY said:


> April fools! Okay I didn't trick anybody with anything.
> After having a brainstorm and figuring out that erotica sells (note: sarcasm), I decided to create a ton of erotica pre-made covers. Like a TON.


Hi Clarissa...I sent you an email earlier. Did you get it?


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

On April 28th, I'll finally get to show off the beautiful cover Clarissa made me


----------



## CarrieElks (Oct 6, 2013)

I just wanted to say what a pleasure Clarissa was to work with. Fast replies, a lot of patience and service with a smile. I couldn't ask for more! Looking forward to sharing my cover with you all soon.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

K.B. Nelson said:


> On April 28th, I'll finally get to show off the beautiful cover Clarissa made me


I really want to show off your cover around too! Can't wait XD



CarrieElks said:


> I just wanted to say what a pleasure Clarissa was to work with. Fast replies, a lot of patience and service with a smile. I couldn't ask for more! Looking forward to sharing my cover with you all soon.


I do use a lot of smileys don't I? XD I think it's become a habit of mine haha!


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

ClariiY said:


> I really want to show off your cover around too! Can't wait XD
> 
> I do use a lot of smileys don't I? XD I think it's become a habit of mine haha!


I've had a printed poster on my refrigerator for the past two months - I'm getting antsy! I'll be coming your way soon, as in the next few hours, about the sequel.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Clarissa is awesome!

She took a premade and turned the style into a series for me. I highly recommend her.


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

Doomed Muse said:


> Clarissa is awesome!
> 
> She took a premade and turned the style into a series for me. I highly recommend her.


Those are lovely!


----------



## 90daysnovel (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll lend my voice to the chorus praising Clarissa. I contacted her about a fellow author (and US Navy vet), Stephen C Spencer, who has cancer. Because of his medical issues, he's been unable to promote for a while (not so much as a tweet for almost a year) and so his once-solid sales dropped off to once-in-a-blue-moon.

A group of us are trying to help publicise his books - and one of the main tasks was redoing his covers.... all seven of them (including 5 print versions!). Clarissa has worked tirelessly on this since February - and hasn't once complained about the 'man in the middle' project management style involved. I'd email her, she'd send something back which I'd pass to Steve's wife for her to print, show him, and then the reply would work its way back to Clarissa in reverse, so everything took waay longer than normal.

She's done a fantastic job. I've put them lot in a google drive folder for anyone who wants to take a look as I think 7 images in one post might be a bit much.

https://drive.google.com/a/traineelawyer.com/folderview?id=0B_o8sEg9FtZON05ad2pyeXRoOWs&usp=sharing


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

90daysnovel said:


> I'll lend my voice to the chorus praising Clarissa. I contacted her about a fellow author (and US Navy vet), Stephen C Spencer, who has cancer. Because of his medical issues, he's been unable to promote for a while (not so much as a tweet for almost a year) and so his once-solid sales dropped off to once-in-a-blue-moon.
> 
> A group of us are trying to help publicise his books - and one of the main tasks was redoing his covers.... all seven of them (including 5 print versions!). Clarissa has worked tirelessly on this since February - and hasn't once complained about the 'man in the middle' project management style involved. I'd email her, she'd send something back which I'd pass to Steve's wife for her to print, show him, and then the reply would work its way back to Clarissa in reverse, so everything took waay longer than normal.
> 
> ...


The covers look amazing!


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

90daysnovel said:


> I'll lend my voice to the chorus praising Clarissa. I contacted her about a fellow author (and US Navy vet), Stephen C Spencer, who has cancer. Because of his medical issues, he's been unable to promote for a while (not so much as a tweet for almost a year) and so his once-solid sales dropped off to once-in-a-blue-moon.
> 
> A group of us are trying to help publicise his books - and one of the main tasks was redoing his covers.... all seven of them (including 5 print versions!). Clarissa has worked tirelessly on this since February - and hasn't once complained about the 'man in the middle' project management style involved. I'd email her, she'd send something back which I'd pass to Steve's wife for her to print, show him, and then the reply would work its way back to Clarissa in reverse, so everything took waay longer than normal.
> 
> ...


Thanks you  You were a GREAT pleasure to work with haha, and the man-in-the-middle management style wasn't a problem at all since things went so smoothly ^^ 
I hope Stephen is feeling better, and the covers help with book sales


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

I think I've had this cover for over three months now and I'm so excited to finally be able to share it with the world. It really is everything I ever imagined the cover would be. I will forever be grateful to Clarissa for putting up with my all my crazy requests - she really is an amazing talent!










Thanks again, Clarissa


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

*YOCLA DESIGNS || Book covers by Clarissa *​

I finally got my new website up! My website has dreadfully been down the last few days because it was going through an overhaul.

I've been meaning to do this for a long time. My last website wasn't very well designed in my opinion, so I finally went around and re-designed it! Yay!










Not sure whether it's just a new-design thing. But I hope it does look better.

To accompany this new launch, everyone who likes us on facebook gets a $10 off a pre-made, or a $10 discount off your next order.  Offer stands until Halloween.
​


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

It looks great! But the button to "Book Now" for a custom cover leads to a 404.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Shelley K said:


> It looks great! But the button to "Book Now" for a custom cover leads to a 404.


Oh gosh, wordpress. Thanks for letting me know!  I'll get right to fixing it. It was working fine just awhile ago.


----------



## Carina Wilder (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't know if I've sung Clarissa's praises already---I need to get my books back into my signature to show them off.

She's designing my Seekers series and I love her work so much. I haven't made it easy on her--the series is about time traveling shifters with magical powers, and she's captured the essence so well that when I see her work, I can't wait to write the books.
I've already booked three more covers from her.

We do have some amazing talent here.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Clarissa is an awesome designer and human being. But we all knew that already. ;-)


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Sylvia R. Frost said:


> Yoly is an awesome designer and human being. But we all knew that already. ;-)


I'm not Yoly!!! >< Haha. We're two completely different people. She's an awesome designer too though!

@Carina Wilder

You're freakin' amazing too! I'm lucky to have clients like you.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

YoclaDesigns said:


> I'm not Yoly!!! >< Haha. We're two completely different people. She's an awesome designer too though!
> 
> @Carina Wilder
> 
> You're freakin' amazing too! I'm lucky to have clients like you.


 Typo, I changed it! I know who you are Clarissa! Just because your design studio is named Yocla, I sometimes accidentally call you Yoly in my head.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Sylvia R. Frost said:


> Typo, I changed it! I know who you are Clarissa! Just because your design studio is named Yocla, I sometimes accidentally call you Yoly in my head.


Oh yes, we do sound quite similar, haha. I just noticed.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

YoclaDesigns said:


> Oh yes, we do sound quite similar, haha. I just noticed.


The funny thing is her design studio is called Cormar Covers. (I think.) Which starts with a C. Like Clarissa. <3 But yes, I like Yoly, too. But I definitely meant you. <3


----------



## Carina Wilder (Nov 12, 2013)

@Clarissa thank you! 

I have the occasional urge to lock you two designers in my crawl space and force you to work exclusively for me. Lucky for you, I can't write quickly enough.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Carina Wilder said:


> @Clarissa thank you!
> 
> I have the occasional urge to lock you two designers in my crawl space and force you to work exclusively for me. Lucky for you, I can't write quickly enough.


Will there be cookies?


----------



## Carina Wilder (Nov 12, 2013)

YoclaDesigns said:


> Will there be cookies?


Yes! So many. And red wine.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Carina Wilder said:


> Yes! So many. And red wine.


Sounds delicious.


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you, Clarissa. I am thrilled with the cover you have just done for me.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

JB Rowley said:


> Thank you, Clarissa. I am thrilled with the cover you have just done for me.


Thank you so much for the shoutout! Sorry I didn't see this earlier. ><


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

*YOCLA DESIGNS || Book covers by Clarissa *​

After much talk and thought about it, I've finally decided to collaborate with my awesome artist friend, Henrik Rosenborg, to provide illustrations to authors! I frequently get asked if I provide illustrations and now I can proudly say my business does.

Check out some of Henrik's Awesome work here!































You can check out more of his artworks on my website here.​


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

OOOO! Those are great! I will have to check out your site to see more. Will definitely have to keep you in mind as I plan a shift to more custom and less stock in the future.


----------



## jackconnerbooks (Nov 18, 2014)

Very cool. I've used Yocla before and had an excellent experience.


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

YoclaDesigns said:


> *YOCLA DESIGNS || Book covers by Clarissa *​
> 
> After much talk and thought about it, I've finally decided to collaborate with my awesome artist friend, Henrik Rosenborg, to provide illustrations to authors! I frequently get asked if I provide illustrations and now I can proudly say my business does.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Clarissa. May your business go from strength to strength.


----------



## henderson (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello Clarissa!

Clarissa has done the covers for all the novellas in the Nambroc Sequence.

She is great to work with. Very personable, professional, and responsive.


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you for the kind comments everyone! They're very much appreciated. 

And @ Jack and Henderson

Working with you guys has been really fun too. Glad you like working with me too!


----------

